
Rare photo of Richard Stallman before the neckbeard, dancing with Lisp Machine - tjaerv
https://twitter.com/szpak/status/376878504547082241/photo/1
======
olefoo
So this seems like the appropriate thread to link a series of illustrations of
sorting and searching algorithms illustrated with and by Hungarian Folk
Dancers [http://algo-rythmics.ms.sapientia.ro/](http://algo-
rythmics.ms.sapientia.ro/)

